# Whats your Super PI score?



## Scrat

Hi everyone, just wondering how badly my PC fairs against everyone elses on this small test.

What time do you get when using this to calculate PI to 1 million decimal places??

I only got 40sec   

ftp://pi.super-computing.org/windows/super_pi.zip 

.


----------



## dave597

crud i got 45 seconds.


----------



## Pyotr

1 minute 17 seconds. I might actually try it with a few less programs running next time.


----------



## elmarcorulz

i cant get ontot he page, it waits for ages then says "the document contains no data"


----------



## joelkyr

34 secs


----------



## elmarcorulz

can someone email the program to me at


----------



## Tha Killa

1 min 4 secs.  

I have no idea what the tests mean though. lol


----------



## elmarcorulz

thanks tha killa.  1 minute 1 second


----------



## kobaj

Dont forget to change it to 1m. I got 2m,5s...ya...its sad. But hey I havnt scanned for spyware and crap for a week and havnt tried to speed up my comp in about 3 months.


----------



## heinzbitte

For 1Million I got 48 seconds.


----------



## Lax

Mirror http://www.josechu.com/


----------



## ZER0X

1 Minute 56, sigh yer well.....look @ specs


----------



## Lax

55s but this is with my machine being on for 3 days. (2.6Ghz)


----------



## elmarcorulz

i managed 56s with abit of overclocking


----------



## Don't Hack!!!

39 secs after Canceling vitualy every program on my comp Even my Firewall lol


----------



## The-Llamalizer

i got 43 secs with Firefox, winRAR, and Kodak Update agent running.


----------



## The_Other_One

*Not too bad...*

1min 45sec on my 1.4GHz
1min 5sec on my XP2000 @ 1875 
And my new system, ask me in about a week


----------



## Cromewell

44 seconds, with a bunch of extra crap running


----------



## UndeadInsanity

41 seconds here!

What does this actually do?


----------



## dave597

UndeadInsanity said:
			
		

> 41 seconds here!
> 
> What does this actually do?


makes you some pie. mmmm.


----------



## Cromewell

dave597 said:
			
		

> makes you some pie. mmmm.


I like pie, I just ate some apple pie too 

but to the question: it calculates Pi to x places


----------



## Don't Hack!!!

Cromewell said:
			
		

> I like pie, I just ate some apple pie too
> 
> but to the question: it calculates Pi to x places



imageine doing it your self on a piece of paper how long would it take lol


----------



## jancz3rt

*Hahaha*

1 MINUTE PRECISELY. Given my specs...I feel sattisfied.

JAN


----------



## Adam Warren

50 seconds, with a shit load of stuff open


----------



## flip218

53 Secs.


----------



## narafa

Guys, I got 1m 49s.

I think this is very good for an aging P4 1.8 Ghz 512 cache processor along with the Sygate Firewall & the Norton Corporate Edition running


----------



## The_Other_One

New computer, 35 seconds


----------



## Hello

What do I have to do to try it..? What do I have to enter..?


----------



## Scrat

download and unzip it. run the exe file the click on 'calculate' from the menubar and select '1M' from the list.


----------



## Hello

I will try right now.


----------



## Hello

1 minute exactly. Kinda poor ?


----------



## apj101

i got 1min 03 sec, on my laptop. Will try again on the big guns when i get home


----------



## BlueDogAnchorite

5m 52 secs......... I had quite a lot running, ill try again later.


----------



## Hello

BlueDogAnchorite said:
			
		

> 5m 52 secs......... I had quite a lot running, ill try again later.


Wow, now I dont feel so bad lol. I had a few things running.


----------



## apj101

got 38 sec on home computer. Bugger thought i'd be better than that.


----------



## BlueDogAnchorite

I improved by a minute, but  I still feel the pain


----------



## spacedude89

mmm, got 39, tried running it in safe mode with nothing running but still got 39


----------



## Phippsp

1million test 37seconds


----------



## timmah01

1.08 secs here


----------



## cell4me

1m6s 

celeron 2.93

512mb pc2700ddr

A Butt load of things running, I think if I close some things I can knock off another 10 or 20 seconds!


----------



## jancz3rt

*50 secs*

I now have 50 secs in this test. I had 1 minute on my old PC.

JAN


----------



## 4W4K3

[mbot] 4W4K3 - 38.0 - AMD AthlonXP-M 2600+ @ 2.640MHz 512MB RAM WXPPro SP2[/mbot]

^my best when overclocked

but at stock...its 50s exactly.

NOT MY RIG!!! but check this out. 28.9s >


----------



## Ba_Ba

43 seconds...intel 4, 3.0 Ghz, 502 ram....


----------



## Buzz1927

49 secs, but I got loads of stuff running in the background.


----------



## dragon2309

I got 1 min and 5 secs. Damnit, who knew that your PC would slow down when u run winamp, IE, VB, MS Access and are downloading a film with limewire all at the same time as multiplying PI by1 million


----------



## apj101

dragon2309 said:
			
		

> I got 1 min and 5 secs. Damnit, who knew that your PC would slow down when u run winamp, IE, VB, MS Access and are downloading a film with limewire all at the same time as multiplying PI by1 million


especially on that system which boots in sub 7 seconds


----------



## dragon2309

Just because it boots up fast doesnt mean that general operating will be fast, get your facts right.


----------



## apj101

> Just because it boots up fast doesnt mean that general operating will be fast, get your facts right.


Perhaps not a direct corrolation, but a corrolation none the less


----------



## jancz3rt

*Lol*

Haha...now in dual channel at 440 DDR, 2.6Ghz Athlon 64 3000+ and I got my record score of 36 . I had 50 prior to adding another memory module (therefore single channel) and prior to overclocking my CPU.

36 YAY!

JAN


----------



## dragon2309

Damn you, i switched my PC off and did PI to 1 million and got 52 seconds, which is a bit better than when it was running at full load


----------



## joshj

With a A64 3200, I got 43 seconds on 1M.  http://tinypic.com/view.html?pic=5yb2pv
I'll check it on my comp in a minute.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Heya*

I have reached my highest OC (A64 3000+ @ 2.7Ghz) to date and have reached:

34 seconds 

P.S.: Download SuperPI 1.1e here: http://files.extremeoverclocking.com/file.php?f=36

JAN


----------



## cell4me

I got 1minute and 11 seconds with all kinds off stuff running and I rebooted in safe mode and it took 1 minute and 19 seconds? Why would it take longer when in safe mode with less processes running?


----------



## 34erd

I got 40 seconds stock, my highest OC that ran for about an hour before crashing got 34 seconds.


----------



## Beyond

43 seconds..

question though.. why is the cpu utilization backwards so to speak while calculating it?


----------



## palmmann

49 secs with craploads running on a64 3200+, will check sig one.


----------



## The_Other_One

1 minute exactly at 800MHz and...59 seconds at 1.6GHz...    Odd huh.  Oh well, I'm not complaining, this is a work laptop


----------



## Xycron

43 seconds on 1M.

I tryed 32M and while it was going i looked at your guys post and decided i better stop it or its going to take a hafl an hour


----------



## The_Other_One

I tested a computer once that took 19 minutes ;P


----------



## The_Other_One

cell4me said:
			
		

> I got 1minute and 11 seconds with all kinds off stuff running and I rebooted in safe mode and it took 1 minute and 19 seconds? Why would it take longer when in safe mode with less processes running?



Lack of drivers, probably.  Video, for example, is rendered by your CPU there, so that's one more thing it must do.

If you REALLY want to test it, you need to have 100% priority to superpi


----------



## Mr.Suave

39secs on 1M

are all you guys scores at 1M? or 32M? cuz if its 32M then wow!


----------



## ckfordy

47 seconds at 1M on my pentium 4 2.8 with HT and 1 GB of ram @533 mhz.


----------



## Altanore

43 seconds at 1m.


----------



## Mr.Suave

I ran 32M and got 35min and 4sec


----------



## Geoff

AMD Athlon 64 3200+ = 43 Seconds
AMD Sempron 2800+ = 57 Seconds


----------



## dragon2309

44 secs at 1M on my currently not overclocked P4 2.8Ghz


----------



## The Astroman

dragon2309 said:
			
		

> 44 secs at 1M on my currently not overclocked P4 2.8Ghz



How'd you get that blue texture? 

I got 58s for 1M


----------



## dragon2309

> How'd you get that blue texture?


windowblinds and the windows royale theme


----------



## skidude

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> AMD Athlon 64 3200+ = 43 Seconds



AMD Athlon 64 3000+ OC'ed to 2 Ghz = 42 seconds


----------



## Geoff

skidude said:
			
		

> AMD Athlon 64 3000+ OC'ed to 2 Ghz = 42 seconds


Just ran it again and got 42Seconds this time also.


----------



## ReturnToEmpire

1 minute 4 seconds, 1M P4 2.8GHz,dell dimension 2400 lmao. while runing itunes and a few browsers. not toshabby


----------



## diduknowthat

i got 59 seconds...i'll do a test tomorrow with nothing running in the background.

edit: 49 seconds without the background stuff.


----------



## spkenn5

30 secs =]


----------



## Geoff

spkenn5 said:
			
		

> 30 secs =]


Ya, Intel's have an advantage when running SuperPi


----------



## Motoxrdude

i got 1 min 3 seconds


----------



## Raditz

uh I don't get it. Nothing pops up.


----------



## stalex111

ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
9minutes 41 seconds!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I'm on a crappy windows 98 PC. I dont know the specs but i can guess this much:
- Pentium III
-10 gig HDD (probably 5400 RPM)
-192 Mo RAM (?)
-Horrible mother board
Yeah its deppressing, but i just try not to think about it and cross my fingers for a brand new and great rig  .


----------



## mash

37 seconds.


----------



## mega10169

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> Ya, Intel's have an advantage when running SuperPi


Says you, I got 1min 42s. J/k, I know my CPU sucsk.


----------



## Lanther

1min 17 seconds


----------



## Geoff

mega10169 said:
			
		

> Says you, I got 1min 42s. J/k, I know my CPU sucsk.


let me rephrase that, newer Pentium 4's have an advantage .


----------



## elmarcorulz

41 Seconds with the oc in my sig


----------



## palmmann

my sig rig o/ced to 3.45ghz gets 1 min 3sec. why do amds do so good at this? my 3200+ kicked my celeron's butt


----------



## Geoff

i get 30sec with my cpu.  And keep in mind it only uses one core


----------



## Yasu

Took me 44 seconds. I need to try this when everything is actually running cool in my computer and not 12°C above normal.


----------



## Jet

I got 46.532 seconds on 1M, though I haven't really speed up my pc for a few months. And of course, that's just loading 50% of my processor.


----------



## Geoff

Jet said:
			
		

> I got 46.532 seconds on 1M, though I haven't really speed up my pc for a few months. And of course, that's just loading 50% of my processor.


because it only uses 1 core, just like mine does.


----------



## tweaker

The Smithfield @ stock


----------



## Ku-sama

35 seconds, will overclock, brb
32 seconds, 2800MHz
31 seconds, 2860MHz


----------



## jancz3rt

*35*

35 on my current rig @ 2.53Ghz. 

JAN


----------



## MasterEVC

32 seconds @ 2.6GHz


----------



## Lamilia

1 minute 20 seconds with a 2.53 ghz cpu
norton internet security probably doesnt help much.


----------



## MatrixEVO

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> i get 30sec with my cpu.  And keep in mind it only uses one core



Mine gets 28, ha! No I'm kidding. I will be getting my laptop tonight and its processor is 170MHz slower then Omega's. I will post the score tonight.


----------



## Filip

Pretty low for a few good CPU's here, I will post mine soon, @ stock, 2.4GHz, 2.6GHz and 2.9GHz.


----------



## Geoff

filip-matijevic said:
			
		

> Pretty low for a few good CPU's here, I will post mine soon, @ stock, 2.4GHz, 2.6GHz and 2.9GHz.


sounds good, lets see if you can beat my 30sec record


----------



## holyjunk

when i press cacluate then what do i do?


----------



## Geoff

holyjunk125 said:
			
		

> when i press cacluate then what do i do?


When you hit calculate, select "1M", then press the OK button.  It will tell you when its done.


----------



## thebeginning

42sec stock @ 2Ghz, 32sec @ 2.6Ghz


----------



## Filip

Ok, here are the results:
















I'm satisfied, I keep it at 2.4 GHz which is a pretty decent clock.


----------



## Crazydude185

The school computer I'm on got... 48 seconds not to bad i dont guess... its the Dell optiplex 170L


----------



## robina_80

on my sony vaio fs315e i got 57 il do it on my desktop


----------



## WeatherMan

just got 39secs with the system in my sig


----------



## robina_80

44 on my system in my sig


----------



## 92gsxbaltimore

31 secs for 1M, ran the same time on both cores as it did on just one.
and 1m13s for 2M.  i guess thats pretty good huh?


----------



## Mr.Suave

92gsxbaltimore said:
			
		

> 31 secs for 1M, ran the same time on both cores as it did on just one.
> and 1m13s for 2M.  i guess thats pretty good huh?


how did you get a better score than me and i have a better comp?? i get 34sec for 1M and 1m35s on 2M?? or did you do it on a different comp than your sig?


----------



## Geoff

Mr.Suave said:
			
		

> how did you get a better score than me and i have a better comp?? i get 34sec for 1M and 1m35s on 2M?? or did you do it on a different comp than your sig?


well i get 30sec with SuperPi 1M.  Its because the Core Duo owns all


----------



## Mr.Suave

?? i thought AMD x2 were sopose to be better?? or are these the new intel chips??


----------



## Geoff

Mr.Suave said:
			
		

> ?? i thought AMD x2 were sopose to be better?? or are these the new intel chips??


If you think thats cool, check this out:


----------



## Motoxrdude

1m 13s for the 1million. Pretty good for my old sempron 2300+. I am going to overclock some to see if i can bump this up.


----------



## 92gsxbaltimore

Yes the comp in my signature got that score.  I'm sorry that my inferior comp scored better


----------



## Geoff

92gsxbaltimore said:
			
		

> Yes the comp in my signature got that score.  I'm sorry that my inferior comp scored better


Its not inferior, the fact is that our CPU's are extremely good.  I got a score of 1530 in the 3DMark06 cpu test, and according to SiSoft my cpu is a little better then the AMD X2 series.

Yours and my laptop are pretty similar, except you have a better hard drive, more memory, and a larger screen.  But mine has a better video card.


----------



## Mr.Suave

92gsxbaltimore said:
			
		

> Yes the comp in my signature got that score.  I'm sorry that my inferior comp scored better


i wasnt saying your was inferior. now i know CPU wise yours is better. i just always thought that the AMDx2 series were better than Intels Duo series but i guess you and omega have the newer better Intel Core Duo CPU's


----------



## Shiwen

I got 40 seconds, guess I can be happy with that.


----------



## Geoff

Shiwen said:
			
		

> I got 40 seconds, guess I can be happy with that.


what cpu do u have?


----------



## apj101

> why do amds do so good at this? my 3200+ kicked my celeron's butt


is that a serious statement ?



			
				omega said:
			
		

> sounds good, lets see if you can beat my 30sec record


has anyone beat this yet?


----------



## Filip

apj101 said:
			
		

> has anyone beat this yet?



On this forum, not yet, me, Ku-Sama and 92gsxbaltimore got 31 secs and that's the closest to [-0MEGA-]'s, btw, check this out:

*AMD Athlon 64 FX-57 @ 4050 MHz
Intel Pentium 4 670 Prescott @ 7500 MHz*


----------



## Geoff

filip-matijevic said:
			
		

> On this forum, not yet, me, Ku-Sama and 92gsxbaltimore got 31 secs and that's the closest to [0MEGA]'s, btw, check this out:
> 
> *AMD Athlon 64 FX-57 @ 4050 MHz
> Intel Pentium 4 670 Prescott @ 7500 MHz*


Lets see... a 7.5Ghz P4 and a 4Ghz AMD.... against a 2.0Ghz Core 

Those are very nice though, but i would like to see if anyone can beat 30sec stock.


----------



## Shiwen

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> what cpu do u have?



I have a p4 3.0 775
with 1gig ram


----------



## Lamilia

44 seconds with amd athlon 64 3200+ (not sure how much Ghz) .


----------



## tweaker

I o/c 20MHz and lowered 4 secs.


----------



## 92gsxbaltimore

ok, now with norton off, I run 30 secs with regular super Pi, and with super Pi SSE3 i run 29 seconds!!!  whoo whoo!!  new leader here.


----------



## Ku-sama

not nessicarily, wait till i get my DFI up and bench it on 3.2~GHz


----------



## Geoff

92gsxbaltimore said:
			
		

> ok, now with norton off, I run 30 secs with regular super Pi, and with super Pi SSE3 i run 29 seconds!!!  whoo whoo!!  new leader here.


Nope, i ran it and i also got 29sec, so its a tie


----------



## thebeginning

nice, guys!  i never realized how well the core duos performed.  can you get those for desktops?


----------



## skidude

I got 31 sec.


----------



## Geoff

skidude said:
			
		

> I got 31 sec.


almost beat me 

Is that on stock?


----------



## Geoff

I tried running SuperPi on our school computer (HP, Celeron 2Ghz, 512MB Ram, Integrated Video, ect).

It took a total of 6m 55s to calculate 1M digits


----------



## mrbagrat

P4 3.2 ghz...40 seconds. Thats with no OCing, since I'm on a dell.

for some reason, 32million crashed my computer.


----------



## Splinter

how are you guys getting such good scores? i got 40 secs with my rig


----------



## 92gsxbaltimore

dunno, Intel OwNz JoO!!! lol


----------



## Pr0

With 1m I got 14 secs


----------



## jjbpenguin

35 sec on a centrino core duo 1.66 2gig ram toshiba madness


----------



## Bobo

49sec with all kinds of stuff running


----------



## ckfordy

39 seconds with the computer in my sig.


----------



## CS Source Lover

Who has the best super pi score in here?


----------



## Ku-sama

i would have it, if i still had my conroe rig


----------



## palmmann

Pr0 said:


> With 1m I got 14 secs



drools

can't wait to save up for my coneroe rig

drools


----------



## Beyond

Pr0 said:


> With 1m I got 14 secs



wow.


----------



## {LSK} Otacon

Im too embarrased to say mine............44secs. : ( .  My P4 Northwood did it in 47secs.


----------



## Archangel

36,719 s     a 3000+ at 2,7 GHz, with 1,5Gb RAM


----------



## {LSK} Otacon

Just got 36 secs.


----------



## Jet

All of you PWNED!!!


----------



## Geoff

{LSK} Otacon said:


> Just got 36 secs.



About twice as much as a Core 2 Duo


----------



## leetkyle

52 seconds on an athlon 64 3200, 1gb non matching RAM.. lol


----------



## Ku-sama

22 seconds on my 4000+ at 3.6GHz and dual channel DDR600...


----------



## Filip

Ku-sama said:


> 22 seconds on my 4000+ at 3.6GHz and dual channel DDR600...



Screenshots please, run SuperPI Mod 1.5 and make checksum viewable.


----------



## Duffman656

So waht, you wanna get the lowest score? Anyway mine is 512K and 23 seconds.


----------



## Ku-sama

just kidding


----------



## Geoff

Ku-sama said:


> just kidding



So do you joke about all your benchies?  Because I have yet to see any kind of proof of some of your hard to believe results.


----------



## Ku-sama

what, of my 4000+? and i was just kidding about that entire post, i have DDR400.... lol.. and my processor has a ceiling of about 3.2GHz


----------



## Cromewell

Pretty OK for stock everything


----------



## Geoff

What CPU do you have Cromewell?


----------



## speedyink

I got 46 seconds

Think it would change much if I wasn't too lazy to close my applications?
What about if I ran it in XP instead of Vista?


----------



## Cromewell

I've got an E6400 with DDR2-667 @ 4-4-4


----------



## speedyink

W00T!!!  7 Min 1 Second on my laptop!  PII 266mhz.

What do I win?


----------



## Sacrinyellow5

I'm Ghetto... 2.26 Ghz 1GB Ram = 1M 25S (XP)

My other comp - 1.8Ghz GB 256mb Ram = 1m 54s
Same Comp     - Over clocked @ 2.4Ghz  = 1m 31s (Windows 2000)

I'm going to have to try it out on my work comp and see what score I get...

I cant believe how close my crappy second computer is to my main computer in speed.. I'm a bit puzzled by that....Any ideas?


----------



## Jet

speedyink said:


> W00T!!!  7 Min 1 Second on my laptop!  PII 266mhz.
> 
> What do I win?



You got a worse time than me. that makes me sad...


----------



## Geoff

This was with my Core Duo laptop running at 2Ghz:





With my Sempron 2500+, I got 2min 27sec, but i had tons of other applications open at the time.


----------



## {LSK} Otacon

Just got 35secs : ).  But this is pry my best, my cpu cant handle anymore OCing on this stock cooling (its using a thermal pad, no thermal compound).





Oh, and just for fun, here is one of our school computers doing Pi.  They have an Intel Pentium 4 2.8ghz Prescott with 800mhz Bus and HT. Took over 2m!!!



 





If you cant see the text on those last 2 screens, save them and zoom in.  I had to resize them to fit them on a floppy. : ).


----------



## YEA_PC_PHONICS

it wont even go. lol


----------



## speedyink

Jet said:


> You got a worse time than me. that makes me sad...



Lol, by like 5 minutes too   I'd like to see someone beat that


----------



## Ku-sama

i could boot up my ol k6 processor...


----------



## {LSK} Otacon

If i could find an old Socket 7 cpu i could run it, i have a mobo for it.  Anyone remember the old Monorail all in one PCs? Thats what it came out of, very good computers, mine worked all the way up until few months ago when i tore it to the bare bones and played with it.

Or maybe just major underclocking? LOL.


----------



## Ku-sama

wait! i found an 3086!!! if only i had a motherboard, i could show you that 30+ minuets is easibly attainable


----------



## {LSK} Otacon

LOL. Wow, and think some ppl actually think that the lower your time is the better.

What fools lol.


----------



## Ku-sama

pfft, n00bs..... lol, but i broke down to 28 seconds.... just gotta work with it again (BSOD issue just fixed, its BSOD'd before i could save a screenie)


----------



## {LSK} Otacon

Well, i couldnt lower my fsb under 200mhz, so i just lowered the multi to x4.  Then i lowered my HTT to 1x, which pry wont effect Pi, but oh well.  Basically i attempted to make my computer as slow as possible.  Running 800mhz core speed and 400mhz HTT, my computer still kept on.  I opened 2 games, had both of them to where the levels were loaded and ready for play, then i opened up [email protected], set it to use 100% CPU, though it will only use one core, so that wont load it but 50%, then i opened up dreamweaver, why i dont know, figured it would take a few % or so.  Then i started Pi and as soon as it started i clicked on NFSMW and started playing while it was calculating.   I must say, for 800mhz, another game running, one core at full load, another one at more then half load, it kept a good fps : ).  So then about in the middle i switched to the other game, didnt take but maybe 20-30 secs to get it all loaded up and ready, played it for a while then check Pi and it was done.  I tried to make my rig as slow as possible and i still got a better time then my schools computers : (.   Here ya go:


----------



## Archangel

what to you think... would a Pentium 75 (MHz) with 16Mb of RAM do long on it? ^^   i could dig my old pc up for that again


----------



## Geoff

Those are some nice scores, especially that 2min+ X2 




{LSK} Otacon said:


> LOL. Wow, and think some ppl actually think that the lower your time is the better.


You're joking right?


----------



## {LSK} Otacon

lol, i tried, but thats as slow as she goes.  Its pretty sad really, that even with all that running at the same time, my schools 2.8ghz P4s cant even keep up.


----------



## speedyink

HAHAHA!!!  I'm still the longest time.  DO YOUR WORST! (quite literally actually...)


----------



## Jet

speedyink said:


> HAHAHA!!!  I'm still the longest time.  DO YOUR WORST! (quite literally actually...)



I tried my old laptop but it keeps on crashing  

Pentium w/ MMX, 233mhz
32MB ram


----------



## Cromewell

Well, if we want long times I suppose I could break out the cycle eater and pull about a >30min run on a Core Duo


----------



## i_hate_spyware

*1sec*

hmmmm maybe i dont need to overclokc it after all.


----------



## Geoff

Cromewell said:


> Well, if we want long times I suppose I could break out the cycle eater and pull about a >30min run on a Core Duo



Lets try to see who can get the lowest score without purposly trying to raise the calculation time.


----------



## bamhm182

My mom's takes 3 minutes and 8 seconds><, I'll post mine when I can. I bet my old dell would take a few hours, lol, or at least 10 minutes.


----------



## Pr0

Let me see if i can find intel celeron 800mhz or lower then do the superpi see if i can get it to finish for 2 hours w/1m


----------



## Geoff

With my Sempron 2500+ oc'd from 1.4 to 1.72, I got a total of only 52s for 1M.


----------



## {LSK} Otacon

That still majorly smokes my schools dells lol.

Here we go, got this while both cores were running 100% : ).


----------



## ETSA

19.235s for 1M


----------



## Emperor_nero

Hmm 6 months old thread....


----------



## Geoff

Emperor_nero said:


> Hmm 6 months old thread....


ya... at least it was related to the topic


----------



## WeatherMan

E6400 @ 3.65GHz - 16.360s
3700 SD @ 2.9GHz - 33s
Pentium M 2.8 - 1m 4s
P4 1.7 - 1m 40s (approx)

Celly 600Mhz - 6m 20s with nothing running


----------



## cuffless

28 seconds with a lot of stuff running


----------



## Geoff

Bootup05 said:


> E6400 @ 3.65GHz - 16.360s
> 3700 SD @ 2.9GHz - 33s
> *Pentium M 2.8 - 1m 4s*
> P4 1.7 - 1m 40s (approx)
> 
> Celly 600Mhz - 6m 20s with nothing running



You mean Pentium 4 M


----------



## M0ddingMan1a

43 secs


----------



## WeatherMan

Lol no 

Intel® Pentium® M Processor


----------



## Shane

i dunno exactly what this test shows but my old donkey got 1min...8 seconds for 1M Pi.


----------



## heyman421

AMD 64 mobile running winxp x64 @ 1.6ghz ran to 1 million in 59 seconds.


----------



## Jet




----------



## kof2000

13 on air maybe 12 something with mod version


----------



## Cheese

i got 18 seconds


----------



## lhoney2

30 seconds, for 1 million places and 19 iterations.


----------



## Kornowski

I got 29 seconds for 1M places... I have it running at 1.86Ghz still though.


----------



## INTELCRAZY

2m 22sec for my P4 541 and 1gb of RAM, that's horrible.


----------



## timothyb89

50 seconds...
I guess thats not bad considering the fact that I'm running it in WINE with 184 background processes running 
I tried again on 2M and got 1m 52s, but I guess thats still not too bad


----------



## Archangel

21 seconds with my new cpu,  its not overclocked tough


----------



## skidude

28 seconds.


----------



## INTELCRAZY

I think SuperPI has a problem with Vista x64, mine is way too long for this E6850... Overclocked I should be hitting the ~18sec range


----------



## ETSA

Around 18 - 18.9 seconds, I have Vista 32 bit.

I doubt the OS matters, this is cpu calculations after all...


----------



## INTELCRAZY

ETSA said:


> Around 18 - 18.9 seconds, I have Vista 32 bit.
> 
> I doubt the OS matters, this is cpu calculations after all...



Look, since when was 2m 9s normal for an E6850? and I just figured out the problem...

17s Stock... 

I am a total moron... I use my Flash drives to diagnose computers and stuff, I put SuperPI on there for one of my bud's PC. Well, all this time I have been running SuperPI off the Flash drive, therefore slowing it down.


----------



## Cleric7x9

21 seconds


----------



## Kornowski

Not bad I guess...


----------



## INTELCRAZY

I have 15.66 now


----------



## way2evil

25 seconds

just got it down to 22 by closing my programs


----------



## Darth Vapor

34 seconds


----------



## The_Other_One

Hehe, I found a port for OS X.  My mini pulled 31.4 seconds.


----------



## colt1911

I got 17sec.


----------



## 4W4K3

53s on my laptop...whoo!


----------



## Geoff

Kornowski said:


> Not bad I guess...



This is what I got on my laptop:


----------



## diduknowthat

21 seconds @ stock speeds.


----------



## Geoff

We have two threads going on here, maybe we can have them joined?

http://www.computerforum.com/87599-post-your-superpi-score-14.html


----------



## Apd904

1min 16secs. This is with a stock compaq. Don't even know the system specs...how DO you check those? =/


----------



## jbrdbr111x

41 secs..


----------

